# Handle/Lock for Sliding Glass Door



## lorio1936 (Dec 15, 2012)

So the handle and lock for my sliding glass door need replacing, but nothing at Lowes or Home Depot will work.  They told me to look on the insides of the door frame, etc. for sticker with mfg of door.  All I can find is a sticker with the AAMA Certification that says MFR:ELL-1 A-L-I Validator.  See pics attached of sticker, internal and external pic of handle.  Help!


----------



## Wuzzat? (Dec 15, 2012)

Blaine Windows and doors has all kinds of oddball hardware and they have a catalog.  
You might be able to get this by mail order.

http://www.blainewindowrepair.com/


----------



## nealtw (Dec 19, 2012)

It might be a Atrium Door and they send people to this site.
http://www.swisco.com/informative/pd/About-replacement-hardware/Identifying-a-Replacement-Part


----------

